# 直步標指拳



## Thrym

Jik Bo Bil Jie Kuen


Se trata del nombre de una rutina de artes marciales chinas. ¿Alguien podría decirme el significado y, de ser posible, cómo sería en carácteres chinos? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Me imagino que esto no es mandarín, ya que los sonidos 'jik' y 'bil' no existen en ello. Debe de ser cantonés u otro dialecto..


----------



## Aoyama

Yes, definitely not Mandarin, not even Cantonese.
As viajero canjeado rightly points out _at least _jik and bil don't exist in Chinese (as a whole).
Bo and jie could be Mandarin.
Kuen could not (in this transcription).
I thought about Korean for jik and bil, but more context is needed.


----------



## Ghabi

_kuen_ should be 拳. _jik_ is perhaps_ tsit_ (截 etc) and _bil_ may be _piu/phiu _(飆/飄 etc). But I can't guess any more.


----------



## Thrym

白眉 - 直步標指 - 李毅成

Creo que esto puede ayudar


----------



## Ghabi

Ok, so you've answered your own question: 直步標指拳 (tsik po piu tsi kuen). Good luck with your martial arts training.


----------



## Thrym

Ghabi said:


> Ok, so you've answered your own question: 直步標指拳 (tsik po piu tsi kuen). Good luck with your martial arts training.



But I don't know the meaning of that words


----------



## Aoyama

直步 : walk straight, advance straight forward
標指拳 : with fist fingers positioned (something like that)


----------



## Thrym

¿Walk straight with fingers positioned?


----------



## Aoyama

> ¿Walk straight with fingers positioned?


yes, something like this or :
advance straight with fingers positioned in fist (because the word "fist"/kuen/拳 is here).


----------



## Ghabi

I just want to add that 拳 means a "routine" 套路 here. Thus the name of this routine is  "直步標指". What does that mean? I think we can't really know until we've seen the performance.


----------



## Aoyama

Right for the "routine", or maybe what the Japanese call "kata" (型) in martial arts (武藝). But I think here it be should something like "fingers clenched in the fist".


----------



## Thrym

In Chinese martial arts, I know the word "Quan" or "Kuen" is employed as "set", "form" or "drill".


----------



## Thrym

My martial arts teacher told me that, in the name of the set, there is a reference to "fingers to the eyes". Is that possible?


----------



## Aoyama

> In Chinese martial arts, I know the word "Quan" or "Kuen" is employed as "set", "form" or "drill".


could be. I am familiar with martial arts, not with that use of 拳, which would then be the equivalent of the Japanese "kata" (型) = model/form/set/drill = a given martial art "figure" (especially in Karate, taekwondo etc). "Kata" can be used in randori (乱取り), "training fight(ing)".


> My martial arts teacher told me that, in the name of the set, there is a reference to "fingers to the eyes". Is that possible?


"Fingers to the eyes" would be (to me) a "blow" more then a "posture".


----------



## Thrym

Aoyama said:


> could be. I am familiar with martial arts, not with that use of 拳, which would then be the equivalent of the Japanese "kata" (型) = model/form/set/drill = a given martial art "figure" (especially in Karate, taekwondo etc).
> 
> "Fingers to the eyes" would be (to me) a "blow" more then a "posture".



So, the translation would sound like "Routine of Walking Straight with Fingers to The Eyes" ?


----------



## Aoyama

But then, I can't tell about the "Fingers to The Eyes" stuff, because the word "eyes" doesn't appear here.


----------



## almostfreebird

I'm not familiar with martial arts, but I'm a big fan of Bruce Lee and his fighting style is called Jeet Kune Do.

Jik Bo Bil Jie Kuen
Jeet Kune Do

It seems there's something similar in there.


----------



## Aoyama

Kune Do (but never heard of it) is probably 拳道, jeet, I don't know ...


----------



## Jerry Chan

What Bruce Lee established was 截拳道, said to be inspired by 詠春, whereas what's being discussed here is 直步 something routine.
截 is pronouned similar as 直, but I believe these are two different routines.


----------



## Thrym

Bruce Lee came from Wing Chun style, and I'm talking about Pak Mei style.


----------



## Thrym

It's possible that in those words there is anyone with the meaning of "dart" ?


----------



## Lamb67

白眉派 for Pak Mei  Style  😄标指解释和意思---词语, a wild guess only.

A white brow school straight stride guideline routine


----------

